# what is the url for latest free PTV iso ?



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

what is the url for latest free PTV iso ?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

just has mfstools 2.0 and i need the version of tpip that is on PTV if i remember from the previous upgrade expansions because i have to tweak the expansion for a 500-750 GB single drive. i also found a cd that would enable usb ports for networking and add being able to control DTV unit from browser. that would be neat. it didn't seem to have illegal hacks.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dudester said:


> what is the url for latest free PTV iso ?


The free download is linked on this page (it is now called the DVRupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04). You can also use this thread as a reference.


----------

